# Transport help for Goldens in Arkansas



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I forwarded this post to the Golden rescue I thought covered AR and got this response. Is there anyone on the board who could help with transport? If you can help, please email Marcie Smith at the address below.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*From:* Marcie Smith [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Saturday, May 19, 2012 6:52 AM
*Subject:* Goldens in Magnolia

Thanks so much for the pics of the beautiful goldens in the shelter. We would love to be able to help them. Do you have any contacts there who might be willing to drive them part way to Memphis, or Little Rock? 

Thanks so much, Marcie Smith - Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

























*Marty*

Golden Retriever
Size: Large 
Age: Adult 
Sex: Female 

Notes: 

There is an $80.00 adoption fee which covers Sterilization, Rabies vaccination, all shots and worming up to date. All dogs over 6 months of age have been tested for heartworms and all pets are on heartworm prevention during their stay with us. 

Columbia County Animal Protection Society
Magnolia, AR
1-870-234-PAWS [email protected] 

This page can be found at the following web address: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Magnolia, AR | Marty 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


























*Biff*

Golden Retriever, Terrier _[Mix]_
Size: Medium 
Age: Adult 
Sex: Male 

Notes: 

There is an $80.00 adoption fee which covers Sterilization, Rabies vaccination, all shots and worming up to date. All dogs over 6 months of age have been tested for heartworms and all pets are on heartworm prevention during their stay with us. 

Columbia County Animal Protection Society
Magnolia, AR
1-870-234-PAWS [email protected] 
This page can be found at the following web address: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Terrier | Magnolia, AR | Biff


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Poor guys! There is not much info, I take it one of them has been adopted? They are only talking about one female. I hope the rescue will look into it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No, the are two posts, a male and a female, but they used the same set of pictures for both.


----------

